# L.A.F.2. Goes to New York City!



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys! Well, my trip to New York City is coming up very soon, so I decided to go ahead and make a thread for it. Below I'll list information about it that you'll be interested to know. Any additional special requests can be posted below while I still have a few days to make last minute changes.

1. I'll be going July 16th through July 20th.
2. I'll be going with my dad.
3. We'll drive from Albany up to Atlanta Tuesday morning, take a flight from the Atlanta Airport to LaGuardia, and then after taking several buses and subway lines arrive at our hotel.
4. Every day except Saturday we'll do a day time tour from ~10:00 EDT to ~2:00 EDT. Then we'll go back to our hotel for a nap, eat supper, and head out for our night time loop from ~9:00 EDT to 12:00 EDT.
5. We'll be staying in Brooklyn, about a mile South of Downtown Brooklyn.
6. I'll probably take around 1,000 photos and post the ones I see fit to be posted right here.
7. We'll be going to 4 of the 5 boroughs: Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, and Staten Island. I originally had the Bronx on our list for Yankee Stadium, but later removed it.
8. Attractions we'll be visiting are the Empire State Building (102nd Floor!), Top of the Rock, and the World Trade Center. We'll also make stops to see the lobbies of the Chrysler Building, Woolworth Building, 40 Wall Street, 70 Pine Street, and 20 Exchange Place.
9. We'll take the SI Ferry across New York Harbor on Thursday morning before our tour that day. 

Below I'll give necessary information about our Hotel, each of our 8 loops, and historic sites and notable buildings (especially the tall ones :colgate. I'll be posting a picture of each loop below as well as our hotel's location.

I hope you guys enjoy this thread as much as I'll enjoy my trip, and thanks for viewing!

-L.A.F.2.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hotel Information*

Here is information on our hotel location and its surrounding environment:

1. We'll be staying around the neighborhood marked with a yellow star.
2. The neighborhood is a typical Brooklyn neighborhood with historic lowrise rowhouses. 
3. It has a rooftop area with great views of the Manhattan skyline (especially Downtown).
4. It's right down the street from the famous Williamsburg Savings Bank Building.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brooklyn Bridge Day 1 Loop*

After we get settled at the hotel, we'll do a quick loop across the Brooklyn Bridge.









Notable sights:

1. Brooklyn Bridge (obviously :lol
2. East River Bridges
3. Manhattan Municipal Building
4. 8 Spruce Street
5. Woolworth Building


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brooklyn Promenade Night 1 Loop*

This is a pretty basic loop. We'll probably watch the sunset under the Brooklyn Bridge. It and the lights of Lower Manhattan will be the primary purpose of this loop.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Midtown Manhattan Day 2 Loop*

This will by far and away be the longest and most action-packed loop at just over 4 miles :nuts:. We'll start off at the Empire State Building 102nd Floor Observatory, take the Subway to Grand Central Station, walk 42nd Street over to Times Square. From there, we'll go North and turn East on 50th Street, walk to 6th Avenue by Rockefeller Center, go north to 53rd Street, and take 53rd Street over to Lexington Avenue. Then we'll go North on Lexington Avenue to 56th Street, turn West and continue in that direction until we reach 5th Avenue. From there we'll walk a block North and then turn West on 57th Street. We'll turn North one more time to go by Columbus Circle to take a Subway to 72nd Street and go to Central Park.










Notable sights:

1. Empire State Building
2. Grand Central Terminal
3. Chrysler Building
4. W.R. Grace Building
5. Bank of America Tower
6. 4 Times Square
7. XYZ buildings
8. GE Building
9. Tower Verre site
10. Citigroup Center
11. Bloomberg Tower
12. 432 Park Avenue site
13. Trump Tower
14. One57
15. Carnegie Hall 
16. 225 West 57th site
17. Hearst Tower
18. Central Park
19. The Dakota


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

For what it's worth make sure you check out the High Line if you get a chance. Basically it is an old elevated rail line that they converted into a public park. Anyways enjoy your trip.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Midtown Manhattan Night 2 Loop*

Basically just checking out some cool shops around Times Square. I'll get some cool night shots of 4 Times Square, Bank of America Tower, the Chrysler Building, and Empire State Building.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lower Manhattan Day 3 Loop*

On this loop I'll take the Staten Island Ferry to Whitehall Station to start things off. I'll be going though many historical streets in the heart of the Financial District. I'll go up to City Hall and finally the World Trade Center.










Notable sights:

1. Water Street Big 3
2. Whitehall Building
3. 17 State Street
4. 20 Exchange Place
5. 70 Pine Street
6. 40 Wall Street 
7. One Chase Manhattan Plaza
8. Park Row Building
9. Woolworth Building
10. Manhattan Municipal Building
11. 8 Spruce Street
12. World Trade Center
13. World Financial Center
14. 22 Thames Street site
15. One Wall Street


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lower Manhattan Night 3 Loop*

On this loop, we'll explore some different areas of the Financial District while still going through the skyscraper heart of the area.










Notable sights:

1. One Chase Manhattan Plaza
2. 40 Wall Street
3. 70 Pine Street
4. 20 Exchange Place


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Make sure you take a good look upwards from the base of 8 Spruce Street, because that view is mindblowing.

Also the view upwards from 1 Chase Mahattan Plaza, if you like verticality.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Little Italy, Chinatown, and Lower Manhattan Day 4 Loop*

In this loop, we'll first explore Little Italy and Chinatown. Then we'll explore a different area of Lower Manhattan. 



















Notable sights:

1. Confucius Plaza
2. 8 Spruce Street
3. World Trade Center (1)
4. Continental Center
5. 70 Pine Street
6. 20 Exchange Place
7. Water Street Big 3
8. 17 State Street
9. Whitehall Building


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! It seems everybody is going to New York this summer! Is it your first time in New York? It's always kind of a shocker seeing it for the first time. It's like "How can there be such a city?" LOL! Looking forward to the pics. Can never get enough New York pics! :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*Midtown Manhattan Night 4 Loop*

On our final loop, we'll start off watching the sun set from the Top of the Rock. We'll go through the other side of Midtown at night this time, an area that is the real heart of Midtown, not some tourist destination. 










Notable sights:

1. GE Building
2. Citigroup Center
3. Bloomberg Tower
4. Chrysler Building
5. Grand Central Terminal


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

diablo234 said:


> For what it's worth make sure you check out the High Line if you get a chance. Basically it is an old elevated rail line that they converted into a public park. Anyways enjoy your trip.


Thanks! I doubt I'll be able to fit it in, as it's nowhere near any other places I'm going. I'll be riding the Subway on an elevated section from LaGuardia, though. :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Make sure you take a good look upwards from the base of 8 Spruce Street, because that view is mindblowing.
> 
> Also the view upwards from 1 Chase Mahattan Plaza, if you like verticality.


I didn't get to do it last time, actually. The building would've been finishing up then. I can certainly fit it in, though. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

QuantumX said:


> Wow! It seems everybody is going to New York this summer! Is it your first time in New York? It's always kind of a shocker seeing it for the first time. It's like "How can there be such a city?" LOL! Looking forward to the pics. Can never get enough New York pics! :cheers:


Yeah, I know!

The reply above should answer your question. I went for the first time back in 2011, but mainly stayed in Brooklyn and Staten Island. I went to the World Trade Center one day and the Empire State Building one night, but that was about all I saw of Manhattan. 

Haha, I know! My first glimpse of the city was from the Newark Amtrak station. I thought it blew my mind then until I rode across the Verrazano Bridge several times, and that was it. Just a wall of buildings as far as the eye can see. Unbelievable. :colgate:


----------



## NYCrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

Have you been there, yet?
Have a wonderful time, best of luck!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

9 days. And thanks, I will!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

edit


----------



## NYCrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ 9 days to go??

Edit; Ah, sorry. I directly dashed to the very bottom of the thread and made any opinion. Best of luck!!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Leaving 8 Spruce.
Removed.

Boss Tweed Courthouse.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright guys, that's Day 1. I have to go now, but hopefully Night 1 and Day 2 will be done tomorrow afternoon. I'll try my best.


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

...Your thread is more popular then mine was


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Yours was much more popular than mine, man.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool pictures

One suggestion, maybe it would be better if you downsize the pictures at about half the size, so it is easier to download and watch (each picture would appear complete on the screen)

Even better would be if you upload the pictures into a flickr account, and them link them here.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I am. I just figured out how to do that with the new layout.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The 'random building worth mentioning' is the Jacob J Javits Federal Building


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

So now that you're back (partially?) where's the other pictures? :?


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, let's do the math. It took me 3 hours to upload 50 out of 900 photos. After doing the math, it'd take 51 more hours to upload the rest. I'll be picking out highlights in the near future, but I'm not going to upload 850 more photos and caption them. It took me two hours alone to narrate through the pictures with my relatives.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's round 1 of the building highlights:



















Removed.

More are uploading now. Give me a minute.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[done]


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I did. I don't know why the last one's so big.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I just posted more photos in the One57, Hudson Yards, and 3WTC threads of construction progress for those interested.


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

nice picture of GE Building, did you by chance go to the TODAY show? When I went I was on TV 7 times. Very fun.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

No, we didn't. We had a really long walk that day.


----------

